# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Romanian

## Soryn08

Romanian

*CAT*
CAT vine de la Cycle Adjustment Technique (Tehnica de Ajustare a Ciclului de Somn).Aceasta implica ajustarea ciclului tau de somn pentru a te ajuta sa devi mai constient in ultimele cicluri REM ale somnului.CAT este una dintre cele mai putin populare  tehnici datorita faptului ca este foarte noua, desi una dintre punctele sale slabe este pierderea somnului.Totusi, CAT are si puncte tari si te poti baza ca vei avea multe vise lucide datorita acestei tehnici.

*Prima saptamana cu CAT*
Prima saptamana cu CAT se bazeaza pe ajustarea ciclului tau de somn, ceea ce inseamna ca nu vei avea vreun vis lucid in aceasta perioada.Tot ce trebuie sa faci este sa setezi o alarma, timp de 7 zile,  care sa te trezeasca cu 90 de minute inainte de momentul in care te trezesti in mod normal.

*Acum incepe*
Dupa o saptamana in care te-ai trezit mai devreme cu 90 de minute, poti sa dormi acum normal, dar in celelalte zile trebuie sa te trezesti cu 90 de minute mai devreme.Este recomandat ca atunci cand te trezesti mai devreme sa faci o serie de teste ale realitatii.

In zilele in care dormi, corpul tau va crede ca trebuie sa te trezesti mai devreme dar defapt nu o vei face.Din aceasta cauza, corpul tau va deveni mai constient in ultimele 90 de minute de somn.Acum, in fiecare zi in care dormi in timpul normal vei avea sanse mari de a deveni lucid.

*Exemplu de Program CAT Dupa Prima Saptamana
*
*Luni* : Dormi de la 11 seara pana la 8 dimineata
*Marti*: Dormi de la 11 seara pana la 6:30 dimineata
*Miercuri*: Dormi de la 11 seara pana la 8 dimineata
*Joi*: Dormi de la 11 seara pana la 6:30 dimineata
*Vineri*: Dormi de la 11 seara pana la 8 dimineata
*Sambata*: Dormi de la 11 seara pana la 6:30 dimineata
*Duminica*: Dormi de la 11 seara pana la 8 dimineata

*Sugestii*
Daca planuiesti  sa folosesti CAT pentru un timp, este recomandat sa faci ce ai facut in prima saptamana de fiecare data la cateva luni.Doar pentru a reimprospata tehnica si pentru a o mentine reusita.

Poti dormi in mod normal de cateva ori, dar nu prea des.

Daca incepi sa te simti obosit si nu te poti concentra, ar trebui sa te opresti in CAT si sa incerci celelalte tehnici.

Inainte sa mergi in pat intr-o zi normala, spune-ti ca te vei trezi mai devreme dimineata, chiar daca nu o vei face.Asta iti va mari sansele de a deveni lucid.

----------


## Soryn08

*DILD*
DILD (Dream Induced Lucid Dream – Inducerea Visului Lucid in timpul Visului) este una din cele mai obisnuite cai prin care oamenii obtin luciditatea.De obicei, daca oamenii au vise lucide intamplatoare, sunt DILD-uri.Aceasta metoda presupune ca visatorul sa devina constient ca viseaza in timpul visului, ramanand in vis.DILD (si WILD) sunt mai mult categorii pentru celelalte tehnici folosite pentru a obtine luciditatea.DILD-urile nu sunt asa sigure precum WILD-urile pentru ca nu intri constient in vis, facandu-le sa devina mai sporadice (desi iau mai putin timp si te poti baza pe ele daca le acorzi putina rabdare; plus ca sunt mai usoare) dar, cu practica, poti obtine usor luciditatea prin DILD, prin diverse metode.Cateva cai bune pentru a incepe sunt sa inveti sa devi sceptic de imprejurimile tale, sa iti inveti semnele din vise si sa fii increzator (nu stresat)

*Sunt multe proceduri diferite pentru DILD*
MILD este principala metoda de a produce DILD (in special in timpul unui WBTB).Alte cai pentru DILD – constientizarea generala, teste ale realitatii, scopul, incubarea viselor, semnele viselor, meditatia, concentrarea, folosirea unei mantre si a unor suplimente plus multe alte lucruri.

*Metode*
*MILD*: este Inducerea Mnemonica a Viselor Lucide (Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream) – inainte de a merge in pat, spune-ti ca vei visa lucid prin mantre, vizualizatii, meditari, etc. Prin oricare din ele poti incerca.Vrei sa iti reafirmi singur ca vei deveni lucid in visele tale.

*Testarile Realitatii*: RC’s (Reality Checks) probabil sunt cele mai importante in obtinerea unui DILD. Daca iti devin o obisnuinta, sansele tale de a avea un DILD cresc mult.Cand faci un test al realitatii, trebuie sa ii acorzi ceva timp.Cele mai comune teste sunt : astuparea nasului si incercarea de a respira, tragerea degetului pentru a vedea daca se intinde, verificarea ceasurilor si alte lucruri asemanatoare.In mod normal, constientizarea este un test in sine.Incearca sa observi daca oamenii se comporta ciudat, observa imprejurimile cat mai des posibil.Daca ceva straniu se intampla, fa un test al realitatii.Doar asigura-te ca nu le faci doar pe jumatate, cu putina constientizare, nu le fa sa devina un obicei orb.Intreaba-te cu adevarat daca visezi.

*Semnele viselor*: Semnele viselor sunt lucruri ce apar des in visele tale.Poate fi o persoana, un loc, un obiect, un sentiment, orice este posibil.Daca folosesti un jurnal de vise, poti citi prin el si poate vei descoperi asemanarile.Daca devii constient ca acestea pot aparea in visele tale, te poate ajuta sa devii mai constient de ele.Daca poti, de fiecare data cand vezi acel lucru (locul, persoana, obiectul, etc.) fa un test.Aceasta va ajuta sa il transmita in visul tau pentru ca il vei constientiza mai mult cand va aparea, deci te va ajuta sa devii lucid.

*Incubarea Viselor*: Prin aceasta, vrei sa implantezi un anumit gand sau o idee in visele tale.Imagineaza-ti o situatie anume, care sa nu fie complicate, unde faci un test al realitatii si obtii luciditatea.Poate chiar sa faci ceea ce ai vrea sa faci daca ai fi in vis.Doar fa asta iar si iar atunci cand te intinzi in pat, inainte de a dormi, oricand te trezesti in timpul noptii sau in timpul unui WBTB. Observa detaliile si procedeaza ca si cand ai deveni cu adevarat lucid.

*Meditatia*: Meditatia te poate ajuta cu multe lucruri din jurul vietii si te poate ajuta si cand vine vorba de vise lucide.Mediteaza si concentreaza-te pe gandul de a devenii constient.Atat in vis, cat si in viata de zi cu zi.Mediteaza asupra viselor in general.Poti face asta oricand, inainte de a dormi poate sa fie mult mai util.De asemenea, doar prin a-ti elibera mintea inainte de somn te poate conduce inspre luciditate.

*Constientizarea Zilnica*: Constientizarea zilnica este exact cum suna.Sa fii constient, in general, in timpul zilei este unul dintre cele mai bune lucruri pe care le poti face pentru a ajunge la un DILD.Dar este mai usor de zis decat de facut.Ideea este de a te scoate singur de pe modul “auto pilot”.Ceea ce e greu la inceput.Fa lucruri constient.Daca faci lucrurile constient, doar traind constient, te va ajuta foarte mult in a obtine luciditatea.*- All Day Awarness – (Constientizarea zilnica)*.Cunoscut si ca “ADA” este unul dintre cele mai noi si mai populare tehnici in Comunitatea Dreamviews.Ideea generala este exact asa cum suna.Fii constient de imprejurimile tale de fiecare data cand poti.Cand faci teste ale realitatii, fa-le sa dureze cat mai mult timp.Observa detalii carora nu le-ai dat atentie inainte.

----------


## Miau

Multumesc foarte mult! Sunt folositoare..Poti traduce FILD te rog? xD Multumesc din nou.

----------


## Soryn08

Le voi traduce toate, doar sa ma eliberez putin ca m-am apucat de mai multe proiecte pe aceasta tema.

----------


## ravanoos

FILD


Daca esti genul de persoana care se
trezeste in mijlocul noptii, dupa
fiecare vis, FILD ti se potriveste
perfect.Mie mi se pare ca prin FILD
este cel mai usor sa intri intr-un
vis.Este o metoda perfecta pentru
incepatori, deoarece nu intri in
Sleep Paralysis, ceea ce inseamna
ca e putin intimidant.
Pregatire
Ca toate metodele de visare lucida,
trebuie sa ai un nivel mediu de
amintire al viselor.Personal, cea
mai buna metoda pentru a aminti
visele este sa ai un jurnal pentru
vise.Iati un caiet, un pix si tine-le
langa tine peste noapte.Este
important sa ai si o lampa langa
tine pe care sa o poti aprinde cand
te trezesti.Odata ce te trezesti dupa
un vis trebuie doar sa iti aprinzi
lampa si sa notezi visul in
jurnal.Problema este ca, cu cat
astepti mai mult, cu atat iti
amintesti mai putin din vis.Imi
amintesc ca si eu ma trezeam dupa
un vis obosit si gandidu-ma ca Imi
voi aminti visul cand ma voi
trezi.Desigur, in momentul in care
m-am trezit nu mi-am mai amintit
nimic.Persistenta este cheia.
Intrarea intr-un vis
Bun, ma gandesc ca poti face asta
oricand, sau sa incerci cand mergi
in pat, dar cel mai bine
functioneaza in perioada REM (4-6
ore dupa ce ai adormit).Ai 3
optiuni:


1.Iti poti lasa corpul sa se
trezeasca in mod natural dupa
un vis
Daca alegi aceasta optiune, ar
trebui sa te trezesti in mod natural
dupa fiecare vis.Eu asta folosesc,
deci nu este prea mult de explicat
de aici.


2.Antreneaza corpul pentru a te
trezi dupa un vis
Acesta poate fi un proces obositor
de lunga durata, sau poate fi foarte
usor.Acest lucru poate fi facut prin
mai multe metode, eu voi prezenta
una singura.
Pune un pahar cu apa (sau suc,
functioneaza mai bine) pe o masa
de langa pat.Doar asigurate ca este
undeva unde o poti lua repede in
mijlocul noptii.
Asigurate ca ti-e sete cand te duci
in pat, doar asa functioneaza
tehnica.Cand te pui in pat, ia o
gura de apa/suc.Va fi un lucru
foarte racoritor.Cand incepi sa
dormi, vei simti o tentatia de a bea
apa/suc.Poti face asta, dar nu o
bea toata!
Acum, in mijlocul noptii, deobicei
in timpul perioadei REM, te vei
trezi pentru a bea.Poti sa treci la
urmatorul pas.


3.Pune o alarma care sa te
trezeasca in perioada REM
Tot ce trebuie sa faci este sa iti
setezi o alarma dupa cateva ori
dupa ce te pui sa dormi.Perioada
REM difera de la persoana la
persoana, dar deobicei este intre 4
si 6 ore dupa ce dormi.Doar
seteazati alarma cand iti dai seama
care functioneaza cel mai bine, iar
apoi poti trece la urmatorul pas.
Urmatorul pas: Ce faci acum?
Bun, te-ai trezit cu success in
perioada REM.Felicitari!Acum
urmeaza partea usoara.Anumite
persoana spun ca nu te poti misca
deloc.Acest lucru te poate ajuta,
dar nu este o problema din
moment ce setezi o alarma.Sunt 2
tipuri de FILD:

1.Tot ce trebuie sa faci este sa iti
scuturi degetele.Eu deobicei imi
misc degetul aratator si cel
mijlociu unul in altul, in fata si in
spate.Acesta stimuleaza o parte a
creierului care iti pastreaza mintea
treaza, iar corpul adormit.
Dupa un timp (cateodata in mai
putin de 10 secunde, alteori mai
mult de 1 minut) poti vedea
anumite schimbari in respiratia ta,
sau ca ochii iti fug in cap.Poti avea
si halucinatii rapide prin fata
ochilor.Obisnuieste-te cu acest
lucru pentru o perioada, pana cand
esti sigur ca ai intrat in starea de
vis.


2.Trebuie sa iti misti degetele
foarte incet.Ca si cand ai canta la
pian, dar foarte incet si lent.O
greseala care o fac multe persoane
este ca isi incordeaza
degetele.Acestea trebuie sa fie
relaxate

Testarile realitatii trebuie sa fie
putin diferite in acest proces,
deoarece daca nu visezi si incerci
testul cu ceasul digital si te trezesti
din pat sa te uiti la el, in timp ce
esti treaz, iti poti lua adio de la un
vis lucid.
Cel mai usor test este cel cu
respiratia.Adica, blocheaza-ti
pasajul nazal in partea din spate si
incerci sa respiri.Se pare ca este un
muschi care nu te lasa sa repiri
cand acest lucru se intampla.Am
observat ca muschiul blocheaza
automat pasajul nazal si cand
inghiti.Este greu de explicat, dar ar
trebui sa stii la ce ma refer.


Trezirile false sunt obisnuite la
acest tip de inductie a viselor, deci
incearca mai multe testari ale

----------


## Miau

Dap, Thanks.

----------


## Shor

WILD
*WILD* vine de la „_Wake Initiated Lucid Dream_” (_Vis lucid inițiat din starea de veghe_). Scopul acestuia este de a trece direct din starea de veghe la visul lucid, fără a-ți pierde conștiența. În timp ce DILD se bazează pe memorie și obicei pentru a crește șansele persoanei care visează de a deveni lucidă, WILD este un proces meditativ în care visătorul este martor la instalarea stării de vis. WILD este adesea văzut ca drumul cel mai direct către visarea lucidă însă, de asemenea, este și cea mai evazivă metodă.


PREGĂTIRE

_Alege dinainte o noapte potrivită pentru a încerca WILD, și trateaz-o ca pe un eveniment._ Gândește-te la acea noapte în timpul zilei și propune-ți să reușești în încercarea ta. Vei avea nevoie de un mediu liniștit, fără lucruri care să te distragă. Dacă împarți patul cu cineva, preferabil ar fi să te muți într-o cameră de oaspeți/sufragerie, sau pe canapea. Pentru a bloca posibilele distrageri de la WILD, iți pot fi utile o pereche de dopuri de urechi și o mască de somn.

*O sincronizare potrivită este deosebit de importantă pentru a reuși WILD*. Majoritatea viselor lucide se întâmplă în starea REM, când activitatea creierului este intensă. Potrivește-ți WILD-ul astfel încât să adormi când intri într-o stare REM prelungită. 

Noaptea, momentele potrivite pentru WILD sunt de obicei în orele târzii de somn, când ciclurile REM sunt apropiate și mai îndelungate. Poți să-ți schițezi cu ușurință perioadele REM dacă scrii timpul atunci când te trezești pentru a-ți nota un vis. Oamenii au o trezire scurtă după fiecare ciclu REM, în fiecare noapte. Trezirile tale naturale din toiul nopții se situează la sfârșitul ciclurilor tale REM. Începe WILD-ul cu aproximativ 20 de minute înainte de următorul tău ciclu REM. De exemplu, dacă știi că ai vise intense între orele 4:30 - 5:00 dimineața, atunci începe WILD-ul de la 4:10 sau 4:15. 

Somnul de după amiază reprezintă un alt moment bun pentru a încerca, pentru că majoritatea oamenilor au un ciclu REM după - amiaza sau seara devreme. Când dormi, fi atent la momentul în care ai cele mai intense vise. Acela reprezintă ținta ta.

Nu este recomandat să încerci WILD când mergi prima oară la culcare. Chiar dacă faci totul ca la carte, e posibil să nu ai un vis în care să „intri” (sau dacă ai, va fi unul scurt și nesatisfăcător).

RELAXAREA
Începe prin a te așeza într-o poziție comfortabilă și a închide ochii. Scopul tău este să devii atât de relaxat încât să îți pierzi noțiunea de corp. Te vei convinge să intri într-o stare asemănătoare unei transe profunde care să-i permită corpului tău să adoarmă în timp ce tu rămâi cât de cât conștient. Dacă ai experiență în ceea ce privește meditația, poți folosi metoda ta favorită de relaxare.

Calmează-ți gândurile dacă mintea îți zboară. Lasă fiecare gând să treacă prin mintea ta, recunoaște-l, apoi lasă-l să se estompeze. Când mintea ta devine liniștită, spune-ți hotărât că următorul lucru pe care îl vei vedea va fi un vis, că următorul lucru pe care îl vei experimenta va fi un vis.

Mută-ți atenția către respirație. Respiră încet, comfortabil și regulat, numărând fiecare expirație. Imită respirația unui om care doarme. Acum fi atent la picioarele tale. Simte cum se relaxează și se scufundă în pat sub propria lor greutate. Mută-ți atenția către capul și fața ta. Simte cum se relaxează mușchii feței. Relaxează mușchii gâtului și lasă-ți capul să se scufunde în pernă. Fă acest lucru pentru fiecare parte a corpului pe care o simți încordată. 

Când te simți comfortabil, începe să-ți imaginezi corpul legănându-se dintr-o parte în alta, sau înainte și înapoi. Închipuie-ți că te legeni ușor pe ritmul propriei tale respirații și al numărătorii. Dacă simți mâncărimi, scarpină-le și întoarce-te la ce făceai înainte.


PROCESUL DE ADORMIRE - MINTEA

Când te simți relaxat și mintea începe să-ți hoinărească peste tot, e timpul să adormi. Pune-te în poziția ta obișnuită de somn dacă nu esti deja în ea. E timpul să îți distragi atenția de la corp. E relaxat, comfortabil și pregătit de somn. Nu mai ai nevoie de el. E timpul să te retragi în spațiul minții tale. Acum scopul este să uiți cu desăvârșire de corpul tău.

Continuă să numeri, dar în loc să te concentrezi asupra respirației, încearcă să-ți imaginezi vizual fiecare număr în parte. Încearcă să vezi cum arată cu ochii minții. Dacă vrei, închipuie-ți numerele așezate pe un ceas, desenate pe o tablă, sau ceva asemănător. Încearcă să vezi cum se schimbă. Dacă pierzi șirul, revino la ultimul număr pe care ți-l amintești. Pierderea șirului e un semn că începi să adormi.

Dacă nu îți place să numeri, poți să folosești o mantra pentru a-ți ține mintea trează. Mantra reprezintă o propoziție scurtă pe care o repeți. Poate fi ceva simplu ca ”_Visez_”.

Gândurile tale vor începe să fugă în toate direcțiile. Vei observa că începi să te gândești la lucruri ciudate, sau vei fi martor la fragmente spontane de vis. Dacă te pierzi în aceste imagini și le lași să se desfășoare, vei adormi. Trebuie să rămâi treaz și hotărât să reușești în timp ce aceste lucruri se întâmplă. Amintește-ți că e un vis. Închipuie-ți că repeți _reality check_-ul (verificarea că ești în realitate) favorit în continuu.

Dacă nu se formează nici un vis poți să le induci tu însuți. Imaginează-ți o amintire recentă care-ți vine în minte ușor. Alege ceva familiar și tactil. Trebuie să antrenezi simțul tactil și cel motoriu în amintire. De exemplu, îți poți închipui că te plimbi prin casă, atingând pereții cu mâinile, luând în mână clanța pentru a deschide o ușă. Încearcă să o simți cât mai real posibil.

Ai răbdare și încredere. În acest moment încerci să te menții la limita visului până la următorul ciclu REM. Să sperăm că ți-ai ales un moment potrivit și nu va trebui să aștepți mult. Continuă să-ți imaginezi că realizezi un reality check și să-ți spui că următorul lucru pe care îl vei vedea va fi un vis.

TRANZIȚIA

Când atingi ciclul REM s-ar putea să experimentezi o stare de hipnagogie. S-ar putea să ai halucinații vizuale, precum chipuri, figuri geometrice sau lumini. Unii oameni aud sunete ca voci, pocnituri puternice sau un bâzâit. Uneori halucinațiile pot fi fizice. Poți să simți presiune asupra corpului, vibrații electrice sau senzația de mișcare/viteză. Aceste halucinații pot fi foarte convingătoare și surprinzătoare. Ești martor la adormirea ta. Dacă ceva te face să tresari și să te trezești, revino liniștit la ceea ce făceai înainte. E parte din proces și nu-ți va ruina încercarea. Te vei întoarce rapid la starea de transă.

*Intrarea în vis.* Când ai intrat complet în starea REM vei începe să visezi. Una dintre vizualizările induse de tine va începe să ți se pară convingătoare. Unul din fragmentele de vis din mintea ta s-ar putea dezvolta într-un vis complet. În primele secunde, rămâi calm și devino parte din vis. Participă la scenariu, astfel încât să devină noua ta realitate. Atinge orice este aproape de tine. Investighează împrejurimile. Privește-ți sau freacă-ți mâinile. Vrei să devii prezent fizic în vis. Lovește pământul cu picioarele, atinge un perete din apropiere sau îngenunchează pentru a atinge podeaua. Dacă observi personaje, vorbește cu ele.

Dacă ieși din vis, nu te da bătut. Inchide ochii, imaginează-ți scena pe care tocmai ai părăsit-o și se va întoarce. Uneori e o tranziție clară, alteori s-ar putea să ieși și să intri în vis de câteva ori.

Deseori visul începe în camera ta. Acest lucru se numește *False Awakening - FA* (_Trezire falsă_). Învață să verifici dacă e real de fiecare dată când te ridici din pat pentru a suprinde aceste FA.

GREȘELI OBIȘNUITE
*Probleme la înghițit.* 
Dacă întâmpini probleme la înghițit, încearcă să te așezi în altă poziție. Dacă ești întins pe spate, încearcă să îți mai așezi câteva perne sub cap sau lipește-ți bărbia de piept. Poți de asemenea să încerci să te așezi pe o parte, în poziția fetusului.

Dacă asta nu ajută, rezolvă ceea ce te deranjează. Scarpină-te, ajustează-ți poziția, înghite. Dacă o faci fără să-ți dai seama, ca atunci când adormi de obicei, nu-ți va deranja încercarea. Îți va amâna reușita câteva minute, dar continuă să încerci și vei reveni din nou la starea potrivită.

*Zvâcnitul ochilor.*
Unii oameni observă că ochii încep să li se miște sau să înceapă să se deschidă atunci când intră în starea REM. Dacă e o problemă pentru tine, încearcă să porți o mască de dormit. Apăsarea ușoară pe ochi te va ajuta. Poți să încerci, de asemenea, să dormi pe o parte.

*Nu te poți concentra.*
Uneori stresul de poate distrage. E greu să te concentrezi dacă te îngrijorezi gândindu-te la tot ceea ce trebuie să faci în dimineața următoare sau ziua următoare la muncă. Notează-ți în jurnalul de vise orice obligații care te distrag așa încât să încetezi să te mai îngrijorezi și să te concentrezi pe intenția ta de a reuși un vis lucid. Dacă mintea îți hoinărește, încearcă un exercițiu meditativ pentru a o calma. Spre exemplu, îți poți închipui că pui fiecare gând deranjant într-o cutie și închizi capacul greu.

Dacă îți e greu să te liniștești și să adormi pentru că ești entuziasmat cu privire la WILD, încearcă să adormi normal și să continui procesul de WILD când ești mai relaxat și mai aproape de starea de vis.

----------


## Shor

DEILD
*DEILD* vine de la *Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream* și se referă la _visele lucide inițiate la ieșirea din starea de visare_. DEILD se mai numește și Dream Chaining (_înlănțuire de vise_). DEILD e o formă mai scurtă a WILD. Această tehnică are potențialul de a te lăsa să ai multiple vise lucide în fiecare noapte. Ea profită de faptul că atunci când te trezești din somn, creierul rămâne în starea de vis câteva momente, cu condiția să nu te miști prea mult. Deoarece creierul tău încă folosește unde REM, poți foarte ușor să intri din nou într-un vis, fără a-ți păcăli corpul să adoarmă. Totuși, dacă ești la sfârșitul unui ciclu REM, nu vei reuși să folosești această tehnică. Dacă nimerești momentul potrivit și ești capabil să rămâi conștient în timp ce adormi, vei vedea că e relativ ușor să intri într-un vis lucid. 


ISTORIC
Tehnica DEILD există de ceva vreme. Mulți adepți ai visatului lucid au descoperit-o pe cont propriu în încercarea de a avea vise lucide. Dr. Steven LaBerge a schițat această tehnică în câteva din cărțile sale.


PREGĂTIREA
Amintitul viselor.
Pentru a reuși această tehnică trebuie să ai o bună rememorare a viselor (_dream recall_). Nu doar ca să nu îți uiți aventurile din DEILD, ci și pentru că trebuie să fii suficient de conștient de visul tău încât să știi când unul s-a sfârșit. E recomandat să îți construiești o rememorare a viselor decentă deoarece e mult mai simplu să intri din nou în vis dacă ți-l amintești clar după ce te-ai trezit, spre deosebire de construirea unuia nou (lucru pe care poți să-l faci, dacă preferi asta).

Trezirea după vis.
Deoarece DEILD se bazează pe abilitatea ta de a te trezi după ce un vis s-a terminat, e evident că trebuie să fi capabil să faci asta în mod regulat. Mulți oameni se trezesc pentru un scurt timp după fiecare vis, dar nu își dau seama de asta. Există câteva moduri pentru a deveni conștient de aceste treziri:

-Unii oameni folosesc o alarmă care să-i trezească în timpul nopții. Se poate folosi și un telefon mobil care vibrează. O să ai nevoie de o alarmă care se dezactivează singură după câteva secunde. Cu cât mai scurtă e alarma, cu atât e mai bine, pentru că nu dorești să te deranjeze prea mult. Seteaz-o să se activeze între 3 - 6 ore de somn. Trebuie să experimentezi cu acest lucru pentru a-ți da seama când este cel mai potrivit pentru tine. Dacă dorești, poți s-o setezi să se activeze după fiecare jumătate de oră după aceea, pentru a avea mai multe șanse să te trezești dintr-un vis.

-Unii oameni se antrenează singuri să își recunoască imaginea pleoapelor închise, pentru că ăsta va fi semnalul că s-au trezit. Pentru a face asta, închide ochii înainte să mergi la culcare în fiecare noapte. Petrece circa un minut privind interiorul pleoapelor . În timp, vei învăța să recunoști instant, chiar și atunci când ești pe jumătate adormit, că ochii tăi sunt închiși și că este un semnal că tocmai te-ai trezit dintr-un vis.

Dacă nu-ți surâde ideea unei alarme care să te trezească poți încerca să te bagi în pat cu câteva ore mai devreme. Acest lucru le cauzează multor oameni treziri dese în timpul nopții.

Alt mod de a sări peste partea cu alarma este să folosești auto-sugestia. Cu această metodă poți inventa o propoziție scurtă sau frază (mantra ta) care să reprezinte dorința ta, în cazul ăsta, de a fi conștient după ce te trezești dintr-un vis. Un exemplu de mantra pe care o poți folosi este _Voi fi conștient că sunt treaz după fiecare vis_. Pentru a profita cât mai mult de auto-sugestie, repetă mantra în continuu de câteva ori pe zi. Cu cât mai mult o repeți, cu atât va funcționa mai repede și mai bine. Un mod bun prin care să te asiguri că o repeți îndeajuns este să o repeți:
-Mereu, de fiecare dată când folosești baia
-De fiecare dată când aștepți la rând sau în momente similare
-De fiecare dată când intri sau ieși pe o ușă
-Când de pregătești de culcare
-Câteva minute, în timp ce stai în pat


CUM SĂ FOLOSEȘTI DEILD

Odată ce rememorarea viselor este bună și ești conștient că ești treaz după multe vise, ești pregătit să încerci DEILD! Dacă e făcut cum trebuie, procesul ia mai puțin de un minut pentru a trece din starea de veghe în starea de visare lucidă.

Te trezești după ce ai avut un vis. Încearcă să rămâi nemișcat și evită să deschizi ochii. Chiar dacă scărpinatul nasului sau puțină mișcare nu îți ruinează șansele, prea multă stare de veghe îți poate determina creierul să iasă din REM. Trebuie să-ți menții mintea trează dar încă în starea de visare, dintre somn și trezire.

Acum se va forma un vis în jurul tău. La această etapă e posibil să ai halucinații, din moment ce DEILD e un fel de WILD.


Sugestii pentru a rămâne nemișcat.
-Dacă e greu să-ți amintești să rămâi nemișcat în timp ce ești treaz, poți folosi autosugestia pentru a-ți implanta acest scop în minte.
-Altă modalitate utilă prin care să rămâi treaz este setarea a două alarme, una la aproximativ 15 minute înainte să încerci DEILD. Când se închide, culcă-te din nou, însă impune-ți ca data viitoare când te trezești vei sta nemișcat. Pentru că ai afirmat asta atât de aproape de momentul în care vei încerca DEILD, va fi proaspătă în mintea ta.

Sugestii pentru a intra în vis.
-Poți să intri într-un vis la alegere prin imaginarea lui în timp ce aștepți să ți se formeze visul. Acest lucru e mai dificil de realizat de cât re-intrarea în visul precedent.
-Poți să reintri în visul precedent gândindu-te la el. Majoritatea oamenilor găsesc această metodă foarte simplă.
-Dacă ești o persoană orientată spre simțul tactil, poți să îți închipui senzația de mișcare sau că atingi ceva pentru a te ajuta să intri în vis. Ca bonus, când poți cu adevărat să simți mișcarea sau obiectul vei știi că trupul din vis îl simte și că te afli într-un vis. Poți folosi acest lucru ca un _reality check_. 
-Ai grijă la trezirile false (False Awakenings). Majoritatea WILD-urilor încep cu o trezire falsă. Dacă ți se pare că ai eșuat să intri în vis prin DEILD, asigură-te de asta printr-un reality check.

Înlănțuirea.
Mulți oameni folosesc DEILD nu ca o tehnică pentru a deveni lucid, ci pentru a rămâne așa. Visătorii (în special cei care sunt începători) au tendința să se trezească imediat după devin lucizi. Tehnica DEILD permite visătorului să revină la vis și să-l continuie. Momentul potrivit pentru a acționa este atunci când realizezi că visul e pe cale să se sfârșească. Vei știi asta în funcție de momentul în care ai început DEILD, sau prin faptul că nu poți opri visul să se estompeze. Astfel, vei dori să-ți concentrezi intenția de a te trezi și de a rămâne nemișcat, în timp ce te concentrezi de asemenea pe imaginile din vis pe care ți le amintești și care ți-ar putea permite să intri în următorul vis.

----------

